# High side lights Sundance Suntor 590RL



## kenneth Allison (Aug 8, 2020)

My high side lights have power to them but will not work.If I earth either light to the chassis with a long lead both lights work ok.The problem I have is I can not find the route of the wiring harness.I do not know if it goes into the roof space or in the side wall or where it goes to.The lights only work when the engine is running (they are not working at the moment because of the bad earth)therefore are not connected to the rear side lights .
I could rewire them to the back lights but very difficult to get from the high side lights to the back lights .
Any suggestions would be appreciated .
Ken


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm sure people know the answer to your question Ken (not me unfortunately!), they just haven't noticed your post. So giving it a bump now.


----------

